# What do you call a Bully & ABPT Mix



## UnstoppableG

Hey everyone check out my lil guy he's growing super fast and i wanted to get some opinions him being a possible bully. Also he is not registered so for all those who feel inclined to belittle those ethusiast w/o papers you could keep ya comments. Also in the pics im posting his parents. I also wanted to add he was @ the petco 5k9 this weekend in atlanta and got alot of love from other dog enthusiast!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Neither of the parents look like APBTs to me. Most likely some sort of Bully mix but its really anyone's guess. The reason we say that it's impossible to tell breed without pedigree is because there are over 25 breeds now being classified as "pit bulls" and even when they are mixes they still looks very very similar and display similar traits.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ive never seen anyone belittle any enthusiasts for having dogs without papers. Theres a big difference between belittling and telling you your dog isnt a pitbull or that we dont know what breeds are in your mutt.


----------



## UnstoppableG

Thanks KG420 i appreciate that, i never really took into consideration how many breeds people and media are trying to say are apbt and i thinking mostly for negative reasons. That crazy how blurred a view can be from outside of a enthusiast standpoint. But thanks again for the input they can be considered bully mix hmmm interesting. So i wouldnt consider my male an apbt then?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No your male is NOT an apbt. It is a mutt bcuz it has no papers


----------



## UnstoppableG

Its true that not having papers does prevent your dog from truly being recognized as apbt or bully or any other breed. But to come across like its a personal agenda to address ppl differently and in a aggravated tone because they inquire or want to feel apart of what is being built here does not seem like someone who is trying to educate but dictate. JusTap i have been greeted and educated by several member of this forum and i never seen someone post like you do. LMAO! its is funny to me that your so inclined to respond to what i posted when it was not only directed to you. Your stance and belief is absolutely correct but your approach could use a little more class and respect for others. But then again a forum is based on opinions and perspectives. LOL!


----------



## UnstoppableG

C'est La Vie!!!! My friend


----------



## ~Missy~

Just Tap Pits was only giving you the basic definition of a mutt, which is a dog without a pedigree/papers or traceable lineage. He wasn't trying to be insulting.

And as everyone has said, without papers it is impossible to tell exactly what you have. If you wish to call him an Am Bully, that's up to you. People just get irritated when irresponsible owners call their mutts pit bulls or bullys and then that is what the media ends up calling them, instead of mutts, when something terrible happens. Not saying your dog would ever turn aggressive, that may or may not happen.

But he's definitely not an APBT, this is obvious from the looks of his sire.


----------



## American_Pit13

So your dog is a mix of multiple breeds, yet you find it wrong for someone to say you have a mutt?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Let him talk. Little does he know I have a mutt and have said numerous times id keep him over my papered dogs....
And im not your friend


----------



## rabbit

I'd call the dog the same thing I call my own dogs a mutt or mix or maybe just a bulldog. Stay away from calling that dog a "pit bull" because the only "pit bull" is the APBT and if he's a mix than he's not a "pit bull"


----------



## ~Missy~

Just Tap Pits said:


> Let him talk. Little does he know I have a mutt and have said numerous times id keep him over my papered dogs....
> And im not your friend


Can we be friends??


----------



## UnstoppableG

this is funny i never said my pup isn't a mutt i gladly accept him being one. Especially how everyone on this forum explanation make sense. Yes there are alot of ppl out there with mislabels and giving the breed a bad name and im not trying to add to that in anyway. So let me start over "Hi im unstoppable G and i own a mutt!!! Jus Tap apologies for expressing an opinion with inadequate information miss read you post. Thanks missy for your clarification it was timely and informative. It is great to have different views working towards the same common goal.


----------



## ~Missy~

UnstoppableG said:


> this is funny i never said my pup isn't a mutt i gladly accept him being one. Especially how everyone on this forum explanation make sense. Yes there are alot of ppl out there with mislabels and giving the breed a bad name and im not trying to add to that in anyway. So let me start over "Hi im unstoppable G and i own a mutt!!! Jus Tap apologies for expressing an opinion with inadequate information miss read you post. Thanks missy for your clarification it was timely and informative. It is great to have different views working towards the same common goal.


You're welcome....happy to help!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

~Missy~ said:


> You're welcome....happy to help!


What missy said and no issues. Trust me I can be a dick but I was far from being one. Cant judge tone or read body language over txt.. your first post seemed a little judgemental of the board as a whole. I can assure you no1 will belittle your dog over blood line or papers here(though u will be told what u have very bluntly).That stuff doesn't fly. Now roasting dumb ppl that happens alot. I recommend reading alot and asking all the questions you have. Good ppl with good info here. They are always willing to share it. Stick around u seem to be open to the knowledge.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

~Missy~ said:


> Can we be friends??


Awwww shucks of course we can. Aslong as u ditch that blue dog and get a red one lol jk


----------



## ~Missy~

Just Tap Pits said:


> Awwww shucks of course we can. Aslong as u ditch that blue dog and get a red one lol jk


I actually have....two blues....hahaha....I USE to have a red one! Will that count???


----------



## Carriana

Unstoppable - as far as what you call your dog, I prefer the term bulldog, it rolls off the tongue nicely and my dog responds to it when I refer directly to him as bulldog. Though, it can cause confusion since people often think I am referring to an English Bulldog - but that's a whole other issue. Pet bull is another one I use.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

~Missy~ said:


> I actually have....two blues....hahaha....I USE to have a red one! Will that count???


You trader how dare you defect to the other side lol. I was gonna buy a blue instead of my reds but couldnt bring myself to do it.


----------



## ~Missy~

Just Tap Pits said:


> You trader how dare you defect to the other side lol. I was gonna buy a blue instead of my reds but couldnt bring myself to do it.


Well, it just sorta worked out that way. lol

Bought my male for my ex, cuz that's what he wanted. When we broke up he decided not to take care of him so I stole him back.

My pup was given to me.


----------



## welder

well if you're lookin for a name,i'd call him Ruthless....................then when u git him fixed u can call him...............................Nutless.......................i been wantin to do that fer so long it's PITiful.........lol.


----------



## Princesspaola21

welder said:


> well if you're lookin for a name,i'd call him Ruthless....................then when u git him fixed u can call him...............................Nutless.......................i been wantin to do that fer so long it's PITiful.........lol.


Lmao!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

welder said:


> well if you're lookin for a name,i'd call him Ruthless....................then when u git him fixed u can call him...............................Nutless.......................i been wantin to do that fer so long it's PITiful.........lol.


Aint we just the regular Richard Pryor. ...... lol


----------



## UnstoppableG

yeah carriana thanks that what imma do it just makes the world a whole lot simpler. But for jus tap i dont prefer a type i just love the dogs i used to have a red years ago. He was out of down south kennels hummer son of dillinger and man slaughter kennels fire. I love that dog and i was sold on reds and it was a different time for me. Being a more than few years removed i find myself getting a bulldog simply cause i wanted a pet and i need something with a little less fire in the blood. No to offense to no one cause blue have that drive as well but its something bout those reds where its like gasoline in their blood. LOL! I appreciate everyone's input and im feeling the love again.


----------



## Cain's Mom

welder said:


> well if you're lookin for a name,i'd call him Ruthless....................then when u git him fixed u can call him...............................Nutless.......................i been wantin to do that fer so long it's PITiful.........lol.


I've been calling Cain no nuts  lol

I'm with KGs post though. I have mutts mixed breeds whatever you want to call them. Love your dog that's all that matters 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

Haha welcome man thanks for not being a punk when JTP told you what the deal is. I have seem so many people get panties bunched and walk away it was refreshing to see your Change in 'tude so quick. I love my mutt and could care less if I knew what breed he might be. Super cute pup!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

